# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Can Discus house with rays

## garylim

Saw a few video clip at YouTube, this two Fish live together. Just wonder can they live peacefully? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

